# Official Cereal Thread



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2014)

Please keep this topic a mature and serious discussion, as cereal is an important subject to many of us.

I know some here, such as Prof Gallows and I, have a great love for many different types of cereal and the concept of cold breakfast cereal in general.  This thread is meant to find others like us and to talk about your favorite cereals, how you would rate cereals you try, etc.

I've had a bowl of cereal every morning for as long as I can remember.  My history with cereal has differentiated over the years and I usually go through long stages of different types. There have always been a few main cereals I eat over periods of time.  I've never been into overly sweet cereals such as Lucky Charms, but as a kid I usually asked my parents to buy Cinnamon Toast and Berry Berry Kix (may it rest in peace).

In my teenage years, I transitioned to slightly healthier cereals and I stuck with Honey Bunches of Oats as my main for a few years.  I also ate a fair amount of Mini Shredded Wheat.

I've recently made a transition into full-blown health cereals.  My current main is Kashi GoLean and its variants.  I usually mix the standard GoLean with GoLean Berry or GoLean Crunch.  The reason I made this change is because I started exercising and doing healthy stuff, and this cereal has more protein than any other I could find.  It's also not that bad in terms of taste, especially the berry variant.

So feel free to talk about the cereals you eat and why you chose them.  Also, we should use this as an opportunity to try cereals recommended by others.  *However, DO NOT TALK ABOUT OATMEAL IN THIS THREAD.  This thread is for cold cereal only.*


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 24, 2014)

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT CAPTAIN CRUNCH IS THE BEST THING EVER.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 24, 2014)

I hate cereal which is why I chose to become a cereal killer. 

_...I'm so sorry. 
_


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been eating cereal for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 24, 2014)

I like Koko Krunch a bit.


----------



## sej (Apr 24, 2014)

I love cereal! Mmmm, cookie crisp


----------



## Kildor (Apr 24, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I hate cereal which is why I chose to become a cereal killer.
> 
> _...I'm so sorry.
> _



Hey! We don't want to _Captain Crunch_ anyone's feelings here! 


My favorite cereal has got to be the classic kellogg's.  Second favorite is Koko Krunch mmm..

But since cereal isn't really a popular breakfast in asia, I rarely eat cereal. Cereal is expensive here.


----------



## Hot (Apr 24, 2014)

I like really sweet cereals. Cereal focused more on being healthy taste really bland and odd to me, so I try to avoid 'em.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Mini-wheats are the BEST. Especially the chocolate flavored ones! <3

But I find it very unfair, and rather prejudice of you, to prohibit oatmeal from being discussed. It is a cereal, and therefore should be included in the discussion. Smh


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2014)

cereal tastes like ****.

i prefer it without milk tho, and any healthy cereal is 10x worse


----------



## cIementine (Apr 24, 2014)

*On halloween I once dressed as a cereal killer and stuck boxes of cereal to my shirt, wore a ski mask and carried a plastic knife. This woman gave me her whole bowl of candy because she almost went into a fit laughing at my costume. I took the candy and said 'cereal deserves respect too.'

I think Cookie crunch and Reese's puffs are great c:*


----------



## Cariad (Apr 24, 2014)

I like honey nut cornflakes. Very nice. I don't really like any chocolatey ones, they don't taste of chocolate, and it can be too much chocolate when it's with hot choc.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 24, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I hate cereal which is why I chose to become a cereal killer.
> 
> _...I'm so sorry.
> _



You stole my pun!

But cerealsly though, I, too, dislike the taste of cereal. Milk is even worse.  I'm sorry, too.



Lunatic said:


> Mini-wheats are the BEST. Especially the chocolate flavored ones! <3
> 
> But I find it very unfair, and rather prejudice of you, to prohibit oatmeal from being discussed. It is a cereal, and therefore should be included in the discussion. Smh



Agreed. Wikipedia defines "Cereal" as any "member of the monocot family _Poaceae_." The Common Oat (_Avena sativa_) is indeed a member of the family _Poaceae_. Is this not the "official" cereal topic, a thread for all things cereal?


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## raimon (Apr 24, 2014)

Krave S'mores!


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 24, 2014)

I have to say, I really do like rice crispies, cocoa pops and sugar puffs... But I only eat them on weekends since I have a different breakfast on regular mornings. I love snacking on fruit and fiber cereal and special K too. I'm a very fruity person I've been told (since I rarely eat sweets and chocolate). Whenever I have cereal, I always chop banana on top to add some fruitiness to it, except whenever I'm eating fruit/fiber since there's already fruit in it.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone heard of Puffins cereal? they're really yummy with or without milk ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamusuta said:


>



what the actual ****


----------



## oak (Apr 24, 2014)

My mother would always buy bran cereal, or extremely healthy cereal that was so hard to chew. I never knew the childhood experience of sugary delicious cereal ;w;


----------



## HelloAnna (Apr 24, 2014)

Frosted flakes with strawberries. My life long love.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 24, 2014)

Frosted Mini Wheats (plus assorted flavorings like Chocolate or Strawberry), Cookie Crisps, Honey Nut Clusters, and Honey Nut Bunches of Oats. 

I like my Honey Nut cereals and Mini Wheats.


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 24, 2014)

i don't usually eat cereal, but when i do, i eat kashi summer berry.... or rice krispies lol


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 24, 2014)

I eat cereal dry XD tastes so much better without the milk


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 24, 2014)

Karen said:


> I eat cereal dry XD tastes so much better without the milk



What kind of horrible person does that.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 24, 2014)

Tom said:


> What kind of horrible person does that.



_*so* not obviously Karen_
I do >.>


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Karen said:


> I eat cereal dry XD tastes so much better without the milk



Eww I can't imagine eating cereal dry o-o


----------



## Kildor (Apr 24, 2014)

Karen said:


> I eat cereal dry XD tastes so much better without the milk



I can never eat cereal dry. 

It's like saying I like to eat ramen without the soup.
That, I can never live with.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2014)

My favorite cereals as a kid were Apple Jacks, Fruit Loops, and Trix (when they were actually shaped like fruit). Nowadays, I eat a lot of Cap'n Crunch, Eggo, S'mores, and a few others. I can't stand a lot of the healthy cereals, it all tastes like cardboard to me.

I can eat cereal dry, but I'd much rather eat it in a bowl of milk.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Mini-wheats are the BEST. Especially the chocolate flavored ones! <3
> 
> But I find it very unfair, and rather prejudice of you, to prohibit oatmeal from being discussed. It is a cereal, and therefore should be included in the discussion. Smh



I understand that oatmeal is technically a cereal, but that's why I felt it necessary to point out that it was not my intention to discuss it in this thread.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2014)

I love Special K especially the ones with fruit and yogurt chunks 

Mini wheats are AMAZING

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I cant eat cereal in milk. My opinion: bleh


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I love Special K especially the ones with fruit and yogurt chunks
> 
> Mini wheats are AMAZING
> 
> ...



Eating cereal dry?  What's wrong with you?  That's almost as bad as eating oatmeal.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Eating cereal dry?  What's wrong with you?


It's obvious he has a calcium deficiency.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 24, 2014)

Golden nuggets! But I rarely eat breakfast ^.^ if it was normal, I'd have chicken


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 24, 2014)

don't bash on us dry-cereal consumers, there's absolutely nothing wrong us. cereal does not equal to ramen so beat it >.>

im looking at you, Jeremy


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> don't bash on us dry-cereal consumers, there's absolutely nothing wrong us. cereal does not equal to ramen so beat it >.>
> 
> im looking at you, Jeremy



Thank you! I dont like milk in my cereal because it gets all soggy and bleh. I love oatmeal though! But that's off topic oops.

Surprisingly I dont eat Honey Bunches of Oats all too much


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I understand that oatmeal is technically a cereal, but that's why I felt it necessary to point out that it was not my intention to discuss it in this thread.



I was joking, by the way.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 24, 2014)

*i only evver eat honey bunches of oats wwith almonds. occasionally ill eat lucky charms or fruit loops or something*


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 24, 2014)

No but seriously try eating cereal dry, it's crunchy and tastes so good  with milk it just...ugh, so soggy and bleh
Like I can have milk on the side or something but not mixed in with the cereal if that makes sense


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 24, 2014)

I like Cheerios and they're so nice dry


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Karen said:


> with milk it just...ugh, so soggy and bleh



If you let it sit for a long time. o-o

Is granola prohibited from this thread too? 'Cause I like to use that as cereal too :3


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 24, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> If you let it sit for a long time. o-o
> 
> Is granola prohibited from this thread too? 'Cause I like to use that as cereal too :3



Milk also sort of covers up the taste of the cereal itself compared to when you eat it in its finest and true form

JUST TRY IT


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 24, 2014)

I havent had cap crunch in so long I miss m'bae


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 24, 2014)

Frosties and coco pops and shredded wheat etc. I have loads x_x
I put extra sugar on frosties because YOLO!


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Karen said:


> Milk also sort of covers up the taste of the cereal itself compared to when you eat it in its finest and true form
> 
> JUST TRY IT



Okay I'LL TRY IT. But if I have a bad breakfast I'm blaming you


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2014)

Every morning i wake up and do about 100 cinnamon toast crunches


----------



## SockHead (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't like cereal as much I used to but Cap'n Crunch is King


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2014)

Karen said:


> No but seriously try eating cereal dry, it's crunchy and tastes so good  with milk it just...ugh, so soggy and bleh
> Like I can have milk on the side or something but not mixed in with the cereal if that makes sense



If your cereal gets soggy right away, maybe you're eating the wrong cereal.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 24, 2014)

Karen said:


> Milk also sort of covers up the taste of the cereal itself compared to when you eat it in its finest and true form
> 
> JUST TRY IT


I find milk brings out the best of the cereal honestly, especially in the flavored Mini Wheats like strawberry. I mean sure, if you're eating that awful Lucky Charms stuff then sure I guess milk ruins it.



Jeremy said:


> If your cereal gets soggy right away, maybe you're eating the wrong cereal.



Maybe they're just not eating it at all!


----------



## CR33P (Apr 24, 2014)

capn krunch is so tiring to eat, i get sick of it after a few spoonfuls. 
i like cocoa puffs, toast crunch, and that cookie cereal. i know they put flame retardant in some of them but i don't care.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 24, 2014)

Can we sticky this? I feel this needs a sticky.


For the past couple of years I've been on a Monster Cereals kick. Normally I don't really like cereal with marshmallows in them but these are a pretty big exception. Mostly like the BooBerry one though the Frankenberry kind is nice too. Count Chocula and Yummy Mummy I don't like at all and I've never tried Fruit Brute.

Other than those my typical go-tos are Honeycomb, Applejacks, Corn Pops, Frosted Flakes, Raisin Bran, Honey-Nut Cheerios, and Honey Smacks.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 24, 2014)

The only cereal I crave is Krave.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Tom said:


> I find milk brings out the best of the cereal honestly, especially in the flavored Mini Wheats like strawberry. I mean sure, if you're eating that awful Lucky Charms stuff then sure I guess milk ruins it.



Mhmm. I've tried one if the mini wheat "biscuits" when they're dry and they weren't nearly as flavorful when milk is with them! And call me crey, but I like mini wheats to be a little soggy. c:


----------



## oak (Apr 24, 2014)

Does anyone remember that oatmeal that had dinosaur eggs in it & when you pour hot water over it, the eggs melted relieving little dinosaurs inside. Those were the days


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 24, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> If your cereal gets soggy right away, maybe you're eating the wrong cereal.



Tbh idk. When I was young I had cereal on the plane and it was already mixed in with milk. Just gonna say I'm never going to have milk + cereal again!


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't eat cereal that much anymore, but LIFE cereal is great.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 24, 2014)

Karen said:


> Tbh idk. When I was young I had cereal on the plane and it was already mixed in with milk. Just gonna say I'm never going to have milk + cereal again!



Pre-mixed cereal and milk?! That's a disaster waiting to happen. D:


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2014)

Tom said:


> Pre-mixed cereal and milk?! That's a disaster waiting to happen. D:



Some people have no respect for cereal.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 24, 2014)

Tom said:


> Pre-mixed cereal and milk?! That's a disaster waiting to happen. D:



You can thank QANTAS for destroying the reputation of milk and cereal


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 24, 2014)

I love fruity pebbles, trix and reese puffs omg


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 24, 2014)

----
Double post o-o


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I love fruity pebbles, trix and reese puffs omg



I like Reese puffs once in a while but they're really, really bad. x:

- - - Post Merge - - -

As in health, not taste


----------



## Lassy (Apr 24, 2014)

I LIKE NESTLE'S LION CEREALS. (I don't know if they exist outside of France but they are so damn good! Caramel+chocolate :9)
And I don't like oatmeal xD


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 24, 2014)

I like to eat Frosties with orange juice. As nasty as it sounds, it's super delicious.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 24, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I LIKE NESTLE'S LION CEREALS. (I don't know if they exist outside of France but they are so damn good! Caramel+chocolate :9)
> And I don't like oatmeal xD



Lol my cousin sent me those last year and theyre yummy :3 but still PUFFINS


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 24, 2014)

Cocoa pebbles, lucky charms, fruit loops, honey kix, those are the ones I like.

- - - Post Merge - - -

forgot one! apple jacks.


----------



## estypest (Apr 24, 2014)

I used to eat 2 weetabix with lotsa sugar and milk, then got bored of that and had a big bowl of cheerios, then I got sick of them going soggy so now it's a big bowl of "multigrain boulders".


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 24, 2014)

I think my favorite cereals have to be Rice Krispies, Reese' puffs, Fruity Pebbles, Cookie Crisp, Frosted Flakes and Cap'n' Crunch. I've personally found that eating cookie crisp and cap'n' crunch usually results in the roof of my mouth being in pain especially if I eat it really quick. Overall, I'm a fan of pretty much all cereal, but I mostly eat cereal dry because if i drink too much milk it slows down my digestive tract. If it weren't for that I'd have cereal for breakfast every morning.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I LIKE NESTLE'S LION CEREALS. (I don't know if they exist outside of France but they are so damn good! Caramel+chocolate :9)
> And I don't like oatmeal xD



LION CEREAL. ARE YOU SAYING... THAT THERE IS A CEREAL. OF THE LION CHOCOLATE BAR?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lurrdoc said:


> I think my favorite cereals have to be Rice Krispies, Reese' puffs, Fruity Pebbles, Cookie Crisp, Frosted Flakes and Cap'n' Crunch. I've personally found that eating cookie crisp and cap'n' crunch usually results in the roof of my mouth being in pain especially if I eat it really quick. Overall, I'm a fan of pretty much all cereal, but I mostly eat cereal dry because if i drink too much milk it slows down my digestive tract. If it weren't for that I'd have cereal for breakfast every morning.



I actually really liked the short-lived vanilla-flavored Rice Krispies... So good.


----------



## katelynross (Apr 24, 2014)

man there are so many cereals i havent had in a while like that oreo one or cookie crisp or fruity pebbles or captain crunch w berries dude im slackin
all i have are lucky charms and cinnamon toast crunch smh oh and like 248093 boxes of honey bunches of oats


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

katelynross said:


> man there are so many cereals i havent had in a while *like that oreo one* or cookie crisp or fruity pebbles or captain crunch w berries dude im slackin
> all i have are lucky charms and cinnamon toast crunch smh oh and like 248093 boxes of honey bunches of oats



I actually don't think they make the oreo cereal anymore... At least, they stopped selling it where I live...


----------



## katelynross (Apr 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I actually don't think they make the oreo cereal anymore... At least, they stopped selling it where I live...



they discontinued it where i live but they sell it in asian countries i believe


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

katelynross said:


> they discontinued it where i live but they sell it in asian countries i believe



WHAT?!?! I'd like to get my hands on this Oreo cereal.


----------



## katelynross (Apr 24, 2014)

ohp its available in korea


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 24, 2014)

Coco Rice Krispies are the best cereal, discussion over.


----------



## katelynross (Apr 24, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> WHAT?!?! I'd like to get my hands on this Oreo cereal.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlRqA04Mhfg haha


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Coco Rice Krispies are the best cereal, discussion over.



Nope, Coco Rice Krispies mixed with Vanilla Rice Krispies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



katelynross said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlRqA04Mhfg haha



OREO O'S LIVE! THEY LIIIIIIVVE!


----------



## Darumy (Apr 24, 2014)

Honeycomb is my one and only true love.

I'm proposing tonight.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 24, 2014)

Toka I think you're onto something great.

Am I the only person who eats cereal dry with a glass of milk sometimes?


----------



## Nouris (Apr 24, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Toka I think you're onto something great.
> 
> Am I the only person who eats cereal dry with a glass of milk sometimes?



wAt


----------



## f11 (Apr 24, 2014)

Rice krisipe _treats_ or any thing with cinnamon


----------



## Flop (Apr 24, 2014)

Damn you and your oatmeal, Jer.


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 24, 2014)

If I have cereal, it's Honey Bunches of Oats and I eat it without milk.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't remember not having cereal for breakfast every morning. Right now, I like Chex cereal with cinnamon.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

ccemuka said:


> Rice krisipe _treats_ or any thing with cinnamon



This is a cereal thread, and discussion should be limited to cereal only. Please refrain from patronizing this discussion with your party snacks. 

(I'm just messin' )


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

OKAY SO CAN I JUST SAY THAT COUNT CHOCULA IS THE BEST THING EVER CREATED.​


----------



## kite (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a great love for blueberry-flavored things. So when I found the Special K cereal (blueberry flavored one), I ate it for every meal and every day for a month. It sounds very unhealthy and it probably was. But I loved every bowl ahaha. I'm disappointed that I can't find that particular flavor anymore.


----------



## TheFirefox456 (Apr 24, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Hey! We don't want to _Captain Crunch_ anyone's feelings here!
> 
> 
> My favorite cereal has got to be the classic kellogg's.  Second favorite is Koko Krunch mmm..
> ...


Your're a real Lucky Charmer,aren't you? Btw,my favorite cereal is Lucky Charms. =3 Its DELISH! 10/10


----------



## amemome (Apr 24, 2014)

Honey Nut Cheerios, Cocoa Puffs, Lucky Charms.  Things that borderline dessert and cereal.  mhm.  I'm not a cereal fan. /asian breakfast


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 24, 2014)

I haven't eaten cereal for some time but love Mini-Wheats and Cinnamon Toast Crunch <3


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 24, 2014)

Lucky charms and rice krispies  
I can eat it for dinner and be a happy clam lol.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2014)

TOP 5:
Cinnamon Toast Crunch
Cookie Crisp
Captain Crunch w/berries
Fruity Pebbles
Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## Mariah (Apr 24, 2014)

I eat this one.


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 24, 2014)

My sister likes Special K, but I think that it tastes really bland. Frosted Flakes and Honey Nut Cheerios are the best in my opinion.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2014)

They don't sell monster cereal anymore where I live, but I tried Boo Berry when I was little and loved it.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

Reizo said:


> They don't sell monster cereal anymore where I live, but I tried Boo Berry when I was little and loved it.



Man I only get monster cereal during Halloween. 
I can't tell you how much money I waste buying loads of boxes...​


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

TheFirefox456 said:


> Your're a real Lucky Charmer,aren't you? Btw,my favorite cereal is Lucky Charms. =3 Its DELISH! 10/10



Puns are fun and all, but we'll have to bid them cheerio for now...


----------



## Mary (Apr 24, 2014)

I eat Raisin Bran and occasionally Cheerios.

I cannot stand unhealthy cereal. It makes me want to get sick. Seriously, the thought that anyone would Trix young kids into eating anything that awful makes me want to dropkick something.


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 24, 2014)

I love cereal so much... I really love Life right now, but Cocoa Puffs and Rice Krispies are sort of staple cereals for me!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Mary said:


> I eat Raisin Bran and occasionally Cheerios.
> 
> I cannot stand unhealthy cereal. It makes me want to get sick. Seriously, the thought that anyone would Trix young kids into eating anything that awful makes me want to dropkick something.



imo, Trix is awful whether it's healthy *oreo* not

Also, you should want to drop*kix* something.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 24, 2014)

wow this thread is still going


----------



## Wholockian (Apr 24, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I hate cereal which is why I chose to become a cereal killer.
> 
> _...I'm so sorry.
> _


Are you being super cereal here? 0-0


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2014)

nah bruh but you should see my new *kix*


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> wow this thread is still going



I'm pretty sure it started out as a spoof of: 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Mature!-description-about-a-manga-now-added

...but has now blossomed into so much more...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I eat this one.
> View attachment 42208



I have that one too.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> The only cereal I crave is Krave.



Krave is a sacred cereal.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Krave is a sacred cereal.



I hate to be "that blasphemer", but I tried Krave once and it didn't really taste that good... too gooey. Would you guys recommend trying it without milk?

Also my new fave cereal is Honey Bunches of Oaths.


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 24, 2014)

Tbh I think cereal is disgusting

I only eat oatmeal


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Tbh I think cereal is disgusting
> 
> I only eat oatmeal



OATMEAL?!? But I actually eat muffins sometimes, so...


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

I think oatmeal is better to. Apple and cinnamon oatmeal with a spoonful or two of peanut butter is heaven.

But I better stop now or Jeremy will ban me


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 24, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Tbh I think cereal is disgusting
> 
> I only eat oatmeal



why would you do this....


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 24, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I think oatmeal is better to. Apple and cinnamon oatmeal with a spoonful or two of peanut butter is heaven.
> 
> But I better stop now or Jeremy will ban me



Amen
Oathmeal lovers unite


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Krave is a sacred cereal.



I agree.

@tokayseye: It's the only cereal I would consider eating dry.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I hate to be "that blasphemer", but I tried Krave once and it didn't really taste that good... too gooey. Would you guys recommend trying it without milk?
> 
> Also my new fave cereal is Honey Bunches of Oaths.



DEFINITELY without milk.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Amen
> Oathmeal lovers unite



PLEASE DO NOT TALK ABOUT OATMEAL HERE MAKE YOUR OWN THREAD ABOUT OATMEAL IF YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 24, 2014)

My top three:
1. Captain Crunch (the taste of blood in the morning starts my day off right)
2. Honeysmacks (Can't get enough of these)
3. Coco pebbles (Only when I'm in the mood for chocolate milk)

Don't judge me! Oh yeah and "OOps all Berries" is awesome =p


----------



## Javocado (Apr 24, 2014)

wow this thread's gonna go on forever, it's like we're in an infinite froot loop


----------



## Syd (Apr 24, 2014)

i like krave!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2014)

This thread is amazing.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

The one cereal I can tolerate eating every day for weeks straight is Cinnamon Toast Crunch! "The Taste You Can See!"


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2014)

Krave tastes really good dry, I don't like it with milk actually.


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 24, 2014)

CEREAL IS LOVE. CEREAL IS LIFE. 

am i the only one who is in love with mini wheats?!


----------



## yosugay (Apr 24, 2014)

kix is the best


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 24, 2014)

Honey Nut Cheerios~~

I feel weird for not liking Krave .-. I got the double chocolate kind and I really really did not like it OTL (It did taste better dry though...)


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

crystalmilktea said:


> Honey Nut Cheerios~~
> 
> I feel weird for not liking Krave .-. I got the double chocolate kind and I really really did not like it OTL (It did taste better dry though...)



I guess I'll have to try dry Krave, seems to be a trend, hehe


----------



## yosugay (Apr 24, 2014)

ive never heard of krave i swear thats a nightclub


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 24, 2014)

Crispix lately


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm an avid supporter of cereal marriage. CEREALS ARE PEOPLE TOO.


----------



## BeatlesFan789 (Apr 24, 2014)

My favorites are probably Frosted Flakes, Fruity/Cocoa Pebbles, Cocoa Puffs, Resses Puffs, Pops, Golden Grahams, Crispix, Chocolate/Regular Mini-Wheats and Kix. Captain Crunch has the texture of broken glass and Fruit Loops just make me nauseous. They're too fruity-flavored to be eaten with milk in my opinion.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

yosugay said:


> ive never heard of krave i swear thats a nightclub






PUMP UP DA JAM PUMP IT UP


----------



## yosugay (Apr 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> View attachment 42251
> 
> PUMP UP DA JAM PUMP IT UP



looks nasty


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2014)

yosugay said:


> looks nasty


it has milk chocolate inside


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

yosugay said:


> looks nasty



It is, with milk. (But apparently not without!)


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 24, 2014)

As much as I love cinnamon, you know the one cereal I don't like? Cinnamon Toast Crunch. I miss when the cereal looked like little toasts....it was crunchy too but now it gets too soggy too fast  I guess you could call me cerealist but I've just had bad experiences with Cinnamon Toast Crunch since they reshaped it and made the cereal cannibalistic.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 24, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> As much as I love cinnamon, you know the one cereal I don't like? Cinnamon Toast Crunch. I miss when the cereal looked like little toasts....it was crunchy too but now it gets too soggy too fast  I guess you could call me cerealist but I've just had bad experiences with Cinnamon Toast Crunch since they reshaped it and made the cereal cannibalistic.


Preach dat stuff gurl


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> As much as I love cinnamon, you know the one cereal I don't like? Cinnamon Toast Crunch. I miss when the cereal looked like little toasts....it was crunchy too but now it gets too soggy too fast  I guess you could call me cerealist but I've just had bad experiences with Cinnamon Toast Crunch since they reshaped it *and made the cereal cannibalistic.*



Crave those crazy squares

The taste you can see!


----------



## squirtle (Apr 25, 2014)

Like, last year I went through this phase and I literally ate Lucky Charms for breakfast, lunch, dinner, and was constantly snacking on it in between. Everyday. I ATE NOTHING ELSE. LITERALLY. That went on for about 5 months+. I refused to eat anything except Lucky Charms. Not one thing. It was an obsession, addiction. Whatever. 

I haven't eaten it in months. I beat the addiction. I am being dead serious right now guys.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2014)

Fruit Loops is best cereal


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2014)

Classic corn flakes


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 25, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> As much as I love cinnamon, you know the one cereal I don't like? Cinnamon Toast Crunch. I miss when the cereal looked like little toasts....it was crunchy too but now it gets too soggy too fast  I guess you could call me cerealist but I've just had bad experiences with Cinnamon Toast Crunch since they reshaped it and made the cereal cannibalistic.



I have never had Cinnamon Toast Crunch with milk, I eat it just as is, like a snack. I am afraid to put milk on it.. once you do there is no going back.

But.. mmmm. Those Fruity Pebbles though O.O


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 25, 2014)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch? Lucky Charms? I've never heard any of these cereals before xD (Obviously aren't made here lol)
My favourite would have to be Weet-Bix (an Aussie cereal).


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 25, 2014)

Honey Bunches of Oats + Dried Strawberries= Best cereal I ever tasted.


----------



## Murray (Apr 25, 2014)

I generally like boring bland cereal rather then the colourful and magical rainbow stuffs - but then again i normally have it at night since i generally have lunch instead of breakfast x-x


----------



## Titi (Apr 25, 2014)

I always have Cheerios.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Apr 25, 2014)

Can't really eat most cereals anymore. I wasn't a big fan to begin with because it never seems to fill me. I can eat some of Chex cereal. I have chocolate Chex at home right now.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't eat breakfast.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Cinnamon Toast Crunch? Lucky Charms? I've never heard any of these cereals before xD (Obviously aren't made here lol)
> My favourite would have to be Weet-Bix (an Aussie cereal).



There's a cereal in the USA and Ireland (and probably other countries) called Weetabix. 



Spoiler








Does that look similar to Weet-bix?


----------



## TheFirefox456 (Apr 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Puns are fun and all, but we'll have to bid them cheerio for now...



Wow.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> There's a cereal in the USA and Ireland (and probably other countries) called Weetabix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I did not know that haha! It's the exact same thing but with a round shape XD


----------



## orangepeanut (Apr 25, 2014)

Frosted Flakes. I like to have them with chocolate milk


----------



## Byngo (Apr 25, 2014)

No one kill me but I think Cheerios are one of the blandest cereals ever created. Putting berries in with them is the only thing that makes them bearable.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> No one kill me but I think Cheerios are one of the blandest cereals ever created. Putting berries in with them is the only thing that makes them bearable.



I don't mind them, but I agree that cheerios are really bland... I like Apple Jax better! It's da winna, mon!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 25, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> No one kill me but I think Cheerios are one of the blandest cereals ever created. Putting berries in with them is the only thing that makes them bearable.



That's kind of the point of them.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 25, 2014)

I seldom eat cereal. I'm more of that eccentric guy who doesn't eat a breakfast food for breakfast.


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 25, 2014)

Lucky Charms, Reese Puffs, Fruit Loops,  Captain Crunch, Life Cereal, etc.

I'm more into the berry flavored cereals.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! And Booberry. Almost forgot that ♥


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 25, 2014)

Corn Flakes are godamn great. I like really cheap puffed rice too


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Apr 25, 2014)

I didn't realize this until I became lactose and gluten intolerant, but Rice Chex with coconut milk or rice milk is DELICIOUS!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Ha! I scoff at your "chocolate cheerios"!


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Apr 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Ha! I scoff at your "chocolate cheerios"!
> View attachment 42513


That dude is frightening.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 25, 2014)

Hana-Nezumi said:


> That dude is frightening.



I have to agree with this O.O I might have nightmares tonight, someone hold me


----------



## Byngo (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> That's kind of the point of them.



Never heard of that before.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 25, 2014)

Captain crunch is the bomb diggity


----------



## Thunder (Apr 25, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> No one kill me but I think Cheerios are one of the blandest cereals ever created. Putting berries in with them is the only thing that makes them bearable.



Gotta agree, without 'em they're pretty unberryble.

Also Lucky Charms are pretty great.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I have to agree with this O.O I might have nightmares tonight, someone hold me



HE'LL HOLD YOU 




- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> Gotta agree, without 'em they're pretty unberryble.
> 
> Also Lucky Charms are pretty great.



Unberryble? Please donut make puns about other breakfast foods.


----------



## Cou (Apr 26, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I like Koko Krunch a bit.



I miss Koko Krunch omg that was my favorite.

Right now I'm in love with Frosted Flakes, my mom hates it and hates buying it so I have to like convince her why I like it all the time omg. I also like Cinnamon Toast Crunch, I remember I couldn't last a day without at least having it, eating it while watching Pokemon, wow it was the most satisfying life. I also like Cookie Crisp. I really love sweet cereals. It's not a breakfast-only food for me though, it's like pretty much my snack as well. Like I'll just crave it out of nowhere or when I'm watching a show or movie, it's the best to have. It doesn't really make me full eh


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 26, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> No one kill me but I think Cheerios are one of the blandest cereals ever created. Putting berries in with them is the only thing that makes them bearable.



Cheerios is the worst cereal I have ever had the misfortune of eating.


----------



## matt (Apr 26, 2014)

I like weetabix and shredded wheat and oatmeal


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2014)

matt said:


> I like weetabix and shredded wheat and oatmeal



Weetabix? Here its weetbix...


----------



## Titi (Apr 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Ha! I scoff at your "chocolate cheerios"!
> View attachment 42513



I ate those when I was a kid!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Weetabix? Here its weetbix...



Yeah, a few pages back we cleared that up, for some reason, Weetabix is just Weetbix with a less rounded shape...


----------



## Liseli (Apr 26, 2014)

I've been dying to try Cinnamon Toast Crunch, but I don't ever have the reason to convince on why I want it XDDD.


----------



## Improv (Apr 26, 2014)

cinnamon toast crunch is the best


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 26, 2014)

I love Honey Nut Cheerios and Corn Pops.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

mariop476 said:


> I love Honey Nut Cheerios and Corn Pops.



Wow! I can't believe I forgot about Cornpops! They're so good that I've, like, _gotta have them_!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 26, 2014)

Liseli said:


> I've been dying to try Cinnamon Toast Crunch, but I don't ever have the reason to convince on why I want it XDDD.



It's tasty.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 26, 2014)

Wheatabix Mini with Chocolate Chip is master race and all I'm craving
I could live off cereal it's delicious


----------



## LilD (Apr 26, 2014)

I rotate my cereal selection:

Apple Jacks, Raisin Bran, Crispix, Cinny Toast Crunch, Kix.  I'll go really basic and old school with good ol' corn flakes from time to time.  Yum!


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 26, 2014)

There are so many good cereals. My favorite is Cinnamon Toast Crunch, but those commercials are so weird.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

itzafennecfox said:


> There are so many good cereals. My favorite is Cinnamon Toast Crunch, but those commercials are so weird.



I liked the older ones, with the overenthusiastic children treating adults like the Trix rabbit!


----------



## mccorgi (Apr 26, 2014)

i used to live off of cinnamon toast crunch but these days i'm more of a krave and special k kind of guy. wish i knew more people who like krave!


----------



## squirtle (Apr 26, 2014)

mccorgi said:


> i used to live off of cinnamon toast crunch but these days i'm more of a krave and special k kind of guy. wish i knew more people who like krave!



Krave is love, Krave is life.


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 26, 2014)

all bran is my staple but sometimes i'll buy krave to sweeten things up a little bit


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 29, 2014)

Krave is pretty popular, eh?  I've never tried it before.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm so boring I'm sorry but anything really bland. (Shreddies/BranFlakes ftw)
I can't stand cereal with any form of (strong) flavoring or heaps of sugar ewew


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 29, 2014)

Melleia said:


> I'm so boring I'm sorry but anything really bland. (Shreddies/BranFlakes ftw)
> I can't stand cereal with any form of (strong) flavoring or heaps of sugar ewew



I agree that an overwhelming amount of sugar early in the morning is not a great start to my day.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 29, 2014)

jer what the frig you never post anywhere but this thread


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 29, 2014)

I love vanilla Chex! It's the bomb!

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaliZorah said:


> OKAY SO CAN I JUST SAY THAT COUNT CHOCULA IS THE BEST THING EVER CREATED.​



No... BOO BERRY IS,

- - - Post Merge - - -

You guys have too many puns.... They have me like
View attachment 43253


----------



## toxapex (Apr 29, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> You guys have too many puns.... They have me like
> View attachment 43253



That's a tall stack of... *pun*cakes you're holding there. 
You just walked into that one.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 30, 2014)

Trundle said:


> jer what the frig you never post anywhere but this thread



We must keep it on the first page of Brewster's.


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 30, 2014)

Eh, Krave used to be ok, but I usually go with Reese's Puffs! xD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> We must keep it on the first page of Brewster's.



Dream big. We must make every member subscribe to it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Aizu (May 1, 2014)

I usually eat my Cereal with fat free vanilla yoghurt instead of Milk. I normally have either fruit loops or mini fruit filled wheats.


----------



## debinoresu (May 1, 2014)

krave is gross imo it tastes like gooey sawdust compacted into a rectangular shape

I recently got some cruncy honey nut cereal and its pretty great even though it makes me feel like an old person


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 1, 2014)

_r u fo cereal?_

... -cough- 


I like Cinnamon Toast Crunch the most. ^-^
I have tried a few off brands of it before, but they always had too little cinnamon or where very stale tasting. So, I stick to the name brand now for it.

I like knock Caption Crunch as well... but it was ends up hurting the roof of my mouth. >.>


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

WOAH In my history class today I learned... that cereal is _grain!_ So since this is the "official cereal thread", are we able to discuss bread here, too? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cereal



debinoresu said:


> krave is gross imo it tastes like gooey sawdust compacted into a rectangular shape



Yeah, they're too gooey for me as well  but people say they're better without milk...


----------



## Marii (May 1, 2014)

OH MY GOD
THE BEST BREAKFAST EVER(next to bacon&eggs ofc):
REG SPECIAL K WITH CHOPPED BANANAS AND/OR STRAWBERRIES...FRESH strawberries
the "red berries" kind sucks >_>

oO also
honey bunches of oaths oats!


----------



## Alice (May 1, 2014)

Mmmm... I go for something with bran.

Raisin bran, with even more sugar dumped in it. Delicious.


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> *However, DO NOT TALK ABOUT OATMEAL IN THIS THREAD.  This thread is for cold cereal only.*



I call discrimination.


----------



## Alice (May 1, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I call discrimination.



Make your own thread if you wanna talk about your poopy oatmeal, then.


----------



## Jeremy (May 2, 2014)

Alice said:


> Make your own thread if you wanna talk about your poopy oatmeal, then.



You are cool


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2014)

This one time I put cheerios in my oatmeal because I didn't have anything else.

But it just got all soggy it was kinda gross.


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2014)

Thunder said:


> This one time I put cheerios in my oatmeal because I didn't have anything else.
> 
> But it just got all soggy it was kinda gross.



The story of your life.


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2014)

Alice said:


> The story of your life.



Can't I go a day without some lady insulting me 

Next time I'll try cinnamon toast crunch.


----------



## Caius (May 2, 2014)

Bootleg fruity pebbles are still the best cereal.


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2014)

Cent said:


> Bootleg fruity pebbles are still the best cereal.



A woman after my own heart.


----------



## Straw hat (May 2, 2014)

....Actually, I eat everyday an almost pure fiber cereal with soy milk. It's the most delicious thing ever.
it makes you poop like crazy too. i'm not sure why i did actually write this.


----------



## horan (May 2, 2014)

I really only like Cinnamon Toast Crunch and there have been days that I've eaten it for every meal.


----------



## Goth (May 2, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> *However, DO NOT TALK ABOUT OATMEAL IN THIS THREAD.  This thread is for cold cereal only.*



that is so cerealist but anyway cereal in general is a blessing


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> that is so cerealist but anyway cereal in general is a blessing



I believe Thunder already went there.


----------



## unravel (May 2, 2014)

Cereals taste like  what Jake said huehue I agree with him


----------



## sodappend (May 2, 2014)

I love cereal 
There are days when its all I'll eat all day (I'm sorry that's really unhealthy but huhuhuihulfluljlf)

Some of them I find too sweet though (Frosted Flakes are the _worst_, ugh) and I despise almost all forms of shredded wheat.


----------



## Jeremy (May 3, 2014)

Cent said:


> Bootleg fruity pebbles are still the best cereal.



I'm not a fan of store brand imitations if that's what you mean by bootleg.


----------



## cIementine (May 3, 2014)

*yummy yummy Reese's puffs nommy nommy nommy.*


----------



## Murray (May 3, 2014)

i know i said i dndt like them but i had cocopops for lunch ok


----------



## cIementine (May 3, 2014)

Murray said:


> i know i said i dndt like them but i had cocopops for lunch ok



*ewww cocopops o:*


----------



## Cudon (May 3, 2014)

I don't really eat cereal or breakfast that much, but I do remember those rice pop things being the best stuff ever uwu


----------



## Yui Z (May 3, 2014)

I had ready-brek this morning<3 hehe. Has anyone ever tried lucky charms? I've tried them once. They were meh, but they look better than they taste I think.


----------



## Improv (May 3, 2014)

The only cereals I like are cheerios and cinnamon toast crunch. s:


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Cereal-bars are good snacks... yummy


----------



## easpa (May 3, 2014)

I eat Frosties most mornings but I hate milk on them. And even then, I can't really eat cereal after 11am-ish. Frosties in the afternoon are the worst and should be avoided at all costs


----------



## Titi (May 3, 2014)




----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Titi said:


> View attachment 44023



When I visited Ireland, I loved these. When I return, I plan to have more.


----------



## Justin (May 4, 2014)

Frosted Flakes.

Go hard sugar or go home.


----------



## Gandalf (May 4, 2014)

I like to keep my body in balance.

HAVE YOU HAD YOUR INNER HEALTH PLUS TODAY!?!


----------



## Murray (May 4, 2014)

i like frosted diabetus pops drizzled with caramel but instead of milk you put melted choclate and then you deep fry it perfect start to the day

but when im on a diet i take this


----------



## Gandalf (May 4, 2014)

Anyone hate going from hi-lo milk in their cereal to full cream? It's like drinking human milk instead of cow milk all of a sudden, so unnerving.


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

I dont like cereal, toast 4eva

except krave with no milk heated up in a microwave

pick one krave up and crunch it

taste the delicate flavours


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

Justin said:


> Frosted Flakes.
> 
> Go hard sugar or go home.



I liked frosted _cheerios_... So of course since I liked it the stores stopped selling it here.


----------



## Alice (May 4, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Anyone hate going from hi-lo milk in their cereal to full cream? It's like drinking human milk instead of cow milk all of a sudden, so unnerving.



Gandalf. Teach me how to milk a human.


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> Gandalf. Teach me how to milk a human.



1. Squeeze
2. Pull 
3. Repeat


----------



## lazuli (May 4, 2014)

*last night my mom bought a three pack of toast cinnamon crunch
let me say that again
a three pack*


----------



## mob (May 4, 2014)

Fruity Pebbles will always be my #1, been eating it since forever.


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2014)

caligulasAquarium said:


> *last night my mom bought a three pack of toast cinnamon crunch
> let me say that again
> a three pack*


So that should last about two days.


----------



## lazuli (May 7, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> So that should last about two days.



*wwell the first box should be finished today
i havvent much time to eat cereal as much as id like to*


----------



## Byngo (May 7, 2014)

I has blueberry frosted mini wheats today. It was delish <3


----------



## cIementine (May 7, 2014)

_Today, I had..

OATMEAL_


----------



## mayordan (May 7, 2014)

lucky charms will always be my favorite cereal 
...
my second choice is banana nut cheerios with chocolate syrup​


----------



## lazuli (May 7, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Today, I had..
> 
> OATMEAL_



*eww
last night i had cinnamon toast crunch for dinner wwhile my dog had chicken*


----------



## MrPicklez (May 7, 2014)

They have a new Sprinkled Donut Crunch cereal by Cap'n Crunch. Pretty darn good.


----------



## Javocado (May 7, 2014)

Had some Honey Comb this morning, forgot how good it was!


----------



## squirtle (May 7, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Had some Honey Comb this morning, forgot how good it was!



WORST CEREAL EVER EW STOP.


----------



## Javocado (May 7, 2014)

squirtle said:


> WORST CEREAL EVER EW STOP.



oh comb on honey, it's the greatest!

ps rollins >>


----------



## Thunder (May 8, 2014)

Fixing the page glitch.


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Fixing the page glitch.



What page glitch?


----------



## Thunder (May 8, 2014)

Javocado said:


> oh comb on honey, it's the greatest!
> 
> ps rollins >>



I remember this one time when I was a kid I wanted to experiment with an omelet so I threw in some honeycombs.

Still wasn't sure what I was thinking.



oath2order said:


> What page glitch?



THE ONE I FIXED BY POSTING GET BACK ON TOPIC OATH


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I remember this one time when I was a kid I wanted to experiment with an omelet so I threw in some honeycombs.
> 
> Still wasn't sure what I was thinking.
> 
> ...



what page glitch

I like honeycombs see im on topic

nah but seriously honeycombs are good


----------



## Javocado (May 8, 2014)

Ahhh that page glitch, I was wondering why my comment disappeared but yeah honeycomb 4 life from the comb to the tomb.


----------



## Jeremy (May 8, 2014)

I haven't had Honey Combs in a long time, but if I remember, they have a slight urine taste to them.


----------



## yosugay (May 8, 2014)

Youve tasted urine?


----------



## Byngo (May 8, 2014)

I've never tried honeycombs but the pictures make it look like it tastes extremely fake. meh


----------



## Murray (May 9, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Fixing the page glitch.



obv not just a shameless bump

corn flakes are o=k


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2014)

[00:49] <~Jer> also bump the thread while youre there lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> [00:49] <~Jer> also bump the thread while youre there lol



Admin linked in bumping scandal, "I did not post that IRC message". 

I've been skipping my daily bowl of cereal lately.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> Admin linked in bumping scandal, "I did not post that IRC message".
> 
> I've been skipping my daily bowl of cereal lately.



if you're not eating some throw it my way


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2014)

Cheerios are good


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2014)

[00:50] <oath2order> wait you eat the Kashi stuff?
[00:50] <oath2order> Is it good?
[00:50] <~Jer> ye
00:50] <oath2order> I keep stocking it at work and I always wondered
[00:50] <Sonicdude41> you guys i just ate a plate of wings
[00:50] <~Jer> depends what youre used to i guess
[00:50] <oath2order> oh so it's protein cereal
[00:50] <~Jer> yeah
[00:51] <oath2order> THE KELLOGGS MINI WHEATS ARE AMAZING
[00:51] <Sonicdude41> ^
[00:51] <~Jer> i went from honey bunches of oats to that so it wasnt that big of a leap
[00:51] <Tom29193> MINI WHEATS <3
[00:51] <oath2order> The best thing ever is Honey Bunches of Oats with the yogurt bits


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2014)

Spoiler: I found something for jer


----------



## oath2order (May 12, 2014)

"What happened to the cereal thread it's not on the first page anymore." - Jer in Mumble

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found the Berry Berry Kix.


----------



## Lauren (May 12, 2014)

I LIKE CHOCOLATE PEN... NIES


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2014)

*MY MOM BOUGHT MORE MILK. NOW I CAN FINISH OFF THE CINNAMON TOAST CRUNCH.
SHE ALSO BOUGHT CHEERIOS, WHICH I HAVEN'T HAD IN A LONG TIME.*


----------



## Solaeus (May 12, 2014)

I LOVE CEREAL LLOVE LOVE LOVE OMFG I EAT IT LIKE
3 TIMES A DAY AAAAAH!!!
I tried Cookie's n Cream by Hershies, but it was quite disappointing  .
Favorite cereals are probably Fruit Loops! I loveee the oreo cereal,
but they stopped selling them. OTL. AAAAAAH I HATE COCO PUFFS
AND THE COOKIE CEREAL THINGY...IT DOESNT EVEN TASTE LIKE COOKIE?!?!
HONEY COMBS ARE GREAT TOO!!! PLAIN CHEERIOS ARE NASTY
<3 CEREAL <3


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

I cleaned the cereal aisle last night at work


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

I really 'ought to start eating healthier cereal, but man, I just love Captain Crunch, Fruit Loops, etc. They should bring back the Oreo cereal. damn. They were fantastic. Though in terms of healthy cereal, I do like Mini Wheats. Wish we got them more often.

Also, I have a bad habit of going for seconds. I should fix that.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (May 22, 2014)

My favorite cereals would have to be Captain Crunch and Lucky Charms. But, Captain Crunch scratches the roof of my mouth, and my dad doesn't buy Lucky Charms very often, so...


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 23, 2014)

Got me some fruit loops this morning 
( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## meo (May 23, 2014)

Granola & almond cereal.....om nom nom.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 23, 2014)

RIP Post's waffle cereal. that was and forever will be the best cereal ever made. I pour one out everytime......


----------



## Aizu (May 23, 2014)

Does anybody else have those cute little cereal variety packs?


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 23, 2014)

the ones that come with like 6 or 8 mini boxes of cereal?? If so, my grandma used to always have them for me and my sister on the weekends.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 23, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> Does anybody else have those cute little cereal variety packs?



My family used to get those but stopped when they realized I just took all the boxes I liked and ate all of those.


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

Anyone have oatmeal recently?


----------



## Marii (May 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Anyone have oatmeal recently?



omg, oathmeal. don't you know that honey bunches of oaths is way better?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2014)

Cornflakes.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 12, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Anyone have oatmeal recently?



I ate oatmeal this morning and it was good.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 12, 2014)

I had a bowl of Fruit Loops with some leftover Capain Crunch. It was pretty delicious.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 12, 2014)

I had three bowls of Captain Crunch today. Like a champ!


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 12, 2014)

Does anyone else eat their cereal dry without milk, or am I just a weirdo o_o


----------



## krielle (Jun 12, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I had a bowl of Fruit Loops with some leftover Capain Crunch. It was pretty delicious.


mixing cereal really is fun, haha! sounds delicious ^.^



Marii said:


> don't you know that honey bunches of oaths is way better?


100% agree


----------



## Isabella (Jun 13, 2014)

frosted mini wheats <3
i hate regular milk so i just use almond or coconut milk and it makes the cereal taste wayy better


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 13, 2014)

Rumblethumps said:


> Does anyone else eat their cereal dry without milk, or am I just a weirdo o_o



I do now aha, I hate when the cereal gets soggy so I fix a glass of milk and a bowl of dry cereal.
I just started to eat oatmeal again and I actually like it woah


----------



## MistyBlue (Jun 13, 2014)

Can we just 



it's my ultimate fave.


----------



## toxapex (Jun 13, 2014)

I am proud of the amount of support for Oreo-O's and our other fallen cereal comrades. *salute*


----------



## Byngo (Jun 13, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I ate oatmeal this morning and it was good.



I did too.


----------



## Marii (Jun 13, 2014)

I believe someone has mentioned this before, but sometimes I just crush up oreos and eat them with milk. I've never had Oreo-O's, so I dunno how different they taste.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 13, 2014)

Marii said:


> I believe someone has mentioned this before, but sometimes I just crush up oreos and eat them with milk. I've never had Oreo-O's, so I dunno how different they taste.



oh
my

Wouldn't it get soggy right away??


----------



## Cory (Jun 13, 2014)

Oatmeal.


----------



## f11 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm hungry and only have wheat thins and milk. Would they taste good together?


----------



## cIementine (Jun 13, 2014)

_Yummy oatmeal._


----------



## LambChoppa (Jun 13, 2014)

DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER OREO O'S ?!


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 13, 2014)

I've eaten a bowl of Post Raisin Bran every morning for the past ten or so years.  I'm without a gallbladder, so I've found that a diet rich in insoluble bran fiber helps my digestion considerably and allows me to be more liberal with my subsequent meals.  I barely taste it at this point, but the health benefits outweigh the fact that there are more... flavorful and colorful options out there. 

I also enjoy some sweeter cereals, like Fruity Pebbles (though I can't eat them due to the food coloring), Cap'n Crunch, Golden Grahams, and this Winnie the Pooh cereal that I used to eat a few years ago and sadly was discontinued.  Oh, and I picked up a box of Vanilla Chex during my last grocery run, and it is GOOD.  Highly recommended if you're able to find it.


----------



## Cory (Jun 13, 2014)

No but seriously, I have froot loops everyday. THEY'RE SOOOOOO GOOD!!!


----------



## Aradai (Jun 13, 2014)

My recent love is Krave S'mores. So goooooooooooood.


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 13, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> I do now aha, I hate when the cereal gets soggy so I fix a glass of milk and a bowl of dry cereal.
> I just started to eat oatmeal again and I actually like it woah



My thoughts exactly. Soggy cereal is literally the worst thing to ever exist, it makes me uncomfortable just thinking about it, lol


----------



## Marii (Jun 13, 2014)

Call me weird, but I kinda like soggy cereal sometimes. lol.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 13, 2014)

Rumblethumps said:


> Does anyone else eat their cereal dry without milk, or am I just a weirdo o_o



I also am not a big fan of soggy cereal


----------



## oath2order (Jun 14, 2014)

Milk in cereal is gross


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 14, 2014)

Post and Kraft need to work together and reproduce Oreo O's.


----------



## Twinleaf (Jun 14, 2014)

Here are my favorite cereals : Cinnamon Toast Crunch, Lucky Charms, Chex, Honey Nut Cheerios, Honey Bunches of Oats and like a dozen more.

Reason why I love them : Because you can never have enough cereal IMO + Sugar is so good (tastes good, obviously not good for you)!

Haha


----------



## Improv (Jun 14, 2014)

i did something very bad this morning

i ate oatmeal instead of cereal


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 14, 2014)

Swurve said:


> i did something very bad this morning
> 
> i ate oatmeal instead of cereal


Isn't oatmeal a cereal?


----------



## Improv (Jun 14, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Isn't oatmeal a cereal?



read the bold part of the first post


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 14, 2014)

Swurve said:


> read the bold part of the first post


I have but seeing as it's wrong I refuse it.

Speaking of it, what's the stance on hot milk and Frosted Mini Wheats?


----------



## Alice (Jun 14, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> I have but seeing as it's wrong I refuse it.
> 
> Speaking of it, what's the stance on hot milk and Frosted Mini Wheats?



Ew, That sounds gross.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 14, 2014)

Swurve said:


> i did something very bad this morning
> 
> i ate oatmeal instead of cereal



don't be shamed by this cereal bigot

cereal equality for all!


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

I like Lucky Charms


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

I've been on my Banana Nut Crunch grind for like 2 weeks. It's such a perfect cereal.


----------



## matt (Jun 14, 2014)

Im on honey shreddies at the moment
Nannies keep those shreddies coming


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

I eat bran flakes they're the best cereal ImO  

chocolate milk is for nerds


----------



## Jollian (Jun 16, 2014)

honey nut cheerios is the best. nothing anyone says can falsify this. i have it everyday for breakfast then usually later as a snack. soon i will be getting a tattoo of Buzz on arm. one day i hope to live amongst the cheerios peacefully. i will become their ruler and implement a parliamentary monarchy over the masses. new protections will be granted to broken cheerios who have lost crumbs. for now i can only sit here, lying in wait for the right moment for my rise to power. may be peace be with all of you. thank you


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 16, 2014)

my cousin hooked me up w/ some fruit loops yesterday


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

Reizo said:


> my cousin hooked me up w/ some fruit loops yesterday


nice man they're kinda hard to come across here in Ireland but I tried them once and they're really good


----------



## Trundle (Jun 16, 2014)

I had some Nesquick this morning. They were a bit stale and losing their flavour but for the first cereal in awhile I'd give it a 6/10.


----------



## Brad (Jun 17, 2014)

*FROSTED FLAKES OR DIE, MOTHAF***AHS!*


----------



## n64king (Jun 17, 2014)

I have cookie crisp in a huge box. But also frosted flakes and cherrios and shredded wheat in tiny boxes...


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 17, 2014)

Does anyone else enjoy eating their cereal with a glass of milk on the side as opposed to actually in the bowl?

I like being able to have different ratios of cereal and milk, so I never have too much milk and my cereal doesnt become soggy.


----------



## Alice (Jun 17, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Does anyone else enjoy eating their cereal with a glass of milk on the side as opposed to actually in the bowl?
> 
> I like being able to have different ratios of cereal and milk, so I never have too much milk and my cereal doesnt become soggy.



Not at all. I don't care if it becames soggy. I like when my cereal flavours my milk. My favourite part is probably drinking what evers left.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 17, 2014)

I eat old people cereal now. I'm so ashamed. But it's soooooo good.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 17, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> I eat old people cereal now. I'm so ashamed. But it's soooooo good.



Like _Grape Nuts!?!?_ *shivers*


----------



## Alice (Jun 17, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Like _Grape Nuts!?!?_ *shivers*



No, like cereal made out of old people.


----------



## hanzy (Jun 17, 2014)

BRAN FLAKES <3


----------



## Pirate (Jun 17, 2014)

I love sweet cereals the most. In particular, there is a cereal that I love so much. There is a chocolate bar here in the UK (idk if other countries have it) called a "Lion bar". It's basically just a chewy, chocolatey, caramelly bar of goodness and they made a cereal for it, which is basically just chocolate and caramel flavour pieces. Although that said, I've not actually had the official Lion cereal, I've actually just been eating a cheap store brand from Asda called "Jungle Bites". I absolutely LOOOOVE them.

I like to turn my milk chocolatey when it comes to chocolate cereals so I often dunk the cereal under the milk with my spoon and even after 5 minutes of being covered in milk, I've found that the cereal is barely even mushy, it's still nice and crunchy, so I really have found a cereal I love!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2014)

I had oatmeal for breakfast again.


----------



## Alice (Jun 17, 2014)

Natty said:


> I had oatmeal for breakfast again.



Banned. Get out of here, oatmeal heathen.


----------



## Mao (Jun 17, 2014)

I live in the UK so I haven't heard of almost all of the ones metioned in the first post ^^' I used to like Frosties (cornflakes covered in sugar, healthy) and Coco pops but I eat Special K now xD Not because it's healthy, but the clusters <3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 17, 2014)

Alice said:


> No, like cereal made out of old people.


You get it. I absorb their powers.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 17, 2014)

I had muesli today

never again


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 20, 2014)

pokecrysis said:


> I had muesli today
> 
> never again


oh god i heard muesli tastes awful

i am eating cocoa rice crispies dry right now


----------



## Kaireevee (Jun 20, 2014)

I love bran flakes nom nom Nommmm


----------



## Murray (Jun 20, 2014)

i had cocopops for breakfast but i put way too much milk in it : (


----------



## Kaireevee (Jun 20, 2014)

Murray said:


> i had cocopops for breakfast but i put way too much milk in it : (



Hmmmnnn I find they're toooo chocolatey!


----------



## wintersoldier (Jun 21, 2014)

my favorite cereal is honey bunches of oats... omg i could probably eat a whole box in one sitting. or well, i have... before. LOL

don't judge me, i was hungry.


----------



## Fia (Jun 21, 2014)

_Cocopuffs always have and always will be my favorite ♥_


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 21, 2014)

I got dulce de luche cherrios today. Not even sure if I spelled that right.

Can't wait to nom nom nom on it in the morning


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 21, 2014)

Kashi master-race.


----------



## redluigi (Jun 21, 2014)

Chrunchy nut cornflakes and sugar is my favourite breakfast meal


----------



## Lotte (Jun 21, 2014)

My favorite cereal has to be cinnamon toast crunch! Mmm mm mm~


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 16, 2014)

Alright so I just had some delicious cereal for dinner. Cheerios with a teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 16, 2014)

Corn Flakes or Weetbix C:


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

Lucky Charms or Cinnamon Toast Crunch. Neither of which I ever get to enjoy, since I live in strict organic household.


----------



## cinny (Jul 16, 2014)

cinnamon toast crunch or frosted flakes !


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 16, 2014)

I go to different cereals, though I vary the times I eat them; I was loving Bran Flakes with Raisins, a little sweetness and far healthier than what I ate previously

I am now eating a very healthy version of said Fruit Loops; called fruity O's from Trader Joe's so fruity<3


----------



## Danielle (Jul 16, 2014)

This thread speaks to my heart in ways no other has before.  Cereal is my love, my life, my everything.

As a child my favorite was definitely Cinnamon Toast Crunch but with age I've grown to love plain Rice Chex as well as Kashi's GoLean Crunch.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

Fruity Pebbles will always be my favorite. Lucky Charms and Cheerios are great, too.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 16, 2014)

I love milk with a passion *^* So of course I eat cereal since it has milk. I actually skip breakfast most of the time so I usually eat cereal before bed as a bedtime snack if I'm hungry. I tried to stray away from the unhealthy sweet cereals, but its like 90% of the cereal market, so its hard to resist. I do like frosted mini wheats quite alot. Who also remembers getting cd rom games and collectable toys in cereal boxes back in the day? Do cereals even do that anymore ; - ; ?? I remember begging my mom to buy a box of cereal just to get the cd game or toy, then she'd tell me to wait until I finish the cereal to get it. Nope, I shoved my hand in that box to find the toy LOL. Of course it's all the way at the bottom. Usually the cereals with cd rom games we're gross ones but I ate it anyway. A less sweet cereal I liked was kix. Classic favorites include honey nut cheerios, coco puffs, chocolate lucky charms, captain crunch, fruit loops, trix, cookie crisp, honey smacks, eggo cereal, frosted flakes, rice crispies, pops, and reese's puffs cereal. I was never a fan of raisin bran, corn flakes, apple jacks, life, special k, cinnamon toast crunch, or chex cereal. I think honey bunches is okay, but it gets soggy fast. I like alot of milk in my cereal ^^.


----------



## chronic (Jul 16, 2014)

agave nectar


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2014)

Jer must be happy this got bumped


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 16, 2014)

I simply can't decide which cereal is my favorite. I'm stuck between Cinnamon Toast Crunch, Cookie Crisp, Apple Jacks, Froot Loops, and five other kinds of cereal. And that's not even counting the "healthy" crap that I eat.


----------



## PrincessBella (Jul 16, 2014)

Frosties,cornflakes or rice crispies


----------



## Alice (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in the mood for cinnamon toast crunch.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 16, 2014)

Cocoa Puffs is still good no matter how much I have, I get sick of most other cereal after a while


----------



## mishka (Jul 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT CAPTAIN CRUNCH IS THE BEST THING EVER.



CAPTAIN CRUNCH YAAAS


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 16, 2014)

any honey bunches of oats fans? still angry that they took the chocolate clusters version of the market... they were my favorite


----------



## Alice (Jul 16, 2014)

mishka said:


> CAPTAIN CRUNCH YAAAS



rest in pieces, the roof of your mouth.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 16, 2014)

HAS NO ONE EVER TRIED KRAVE SMORES??!!!


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 16, 2014)

Corn pops!


----------



## f11 (Jul 16, 2014)

Cinnamon toast crunch today.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 16, 2014)

I still need to try Krave without milk... who was it who suggested that, again? heh...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 16, 2014)

I don`t think the cereal thing ever catched on in Holland. I only tried choco pops once. 
Bread and butter is more my bread and butter.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 17, 2014)

I like those cereal bars that you can just pick up and eat if you're in a rush... those don't get enough credit.


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 17, 2014)

Fruit loops all the way. Good for those lazy mornings where I don't want to cook anything. Too bad it tears up the skin on the roof of my mouth. ;_; So delicious, but so painful.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

DO WEET-BIX COUNT????​


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> DO WEET-BIX COUNT????​


wow rly
did u just rly


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

CR33P said:


> wow rly
> did u just rly



No bro, I love Weet-bix though D:​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 18, 2014)

I love weetbix too... C:


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 18, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> I love weetbix too... C:



What are Weetbix? And where are they from...


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 18, 2014)

they are slabs of grains and go soggy in milk well I dunno where originally but u can get them is australia.
CEREAL???!!!! lol MUESLI LUBBERS GOTTA REPRESENT!!!!


----------



## itsbea (Jul 18, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> No bro, I love Weet-bix though D:​



weetabix is* delicious; it's just super hard to find around here; only knew of 1-old fashioned British store that sold it (almost always sold out).

haven't eaten any type of cereal in years though...

i believe back when i used to eat cereal, i loved honey oats and special K with yogurt.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> HAS NO ONE EVER TRIED KRAVE SMORES??!!!



Krave is amazing.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Krave is amazing.



I was two seconds away from saying this. 
I like the regular ones tho, but I recently saw there was chocolate!


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 18, 2014)

Krave DOUBLE chocolate is the best! ლ(́◉◞౪◟◉‵ლ)


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 18, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> What are Weetbix? And where are they from...



Oceania. Weetbix are weetbix man.​


----------



## Beary (Jul 18, 2014)

I eat Cheerios 4 times a day
Breakfast
Morning snack
Afternoon snack
Bedtime snack


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 9, 2014)

I just tried Krave since a lot of you posted about it.  It tastes pretty good, but it has no nutritional value, so I don't think I'll be getting it again.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2014)

I had Chocolate Frosted Mini Wheats.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 9, 2014)

YUKSONG CEREAL


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 9, 2014)

I like Lucky Charms. I sometimes like to pick out the marshmallows and just eat those, but who doesn't? XD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm eating the regular Cheerios right now. Yum yum.


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 9, 2014)

Honey Bunches of Oats (the almond variety) is perfection. I like adding sliced almonds to add even more almond-y goodness. I go for Frosted Mini Wheats if I'm super hungry. 

I'm just not into the super sugary stuff anymore. This coming from someone who used to call 12 chewy Chips Ahoy cookies and a glass of whole milk "dinner" as a child.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 9, 2014)

Cheerios and Coco Pops


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 9, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> YUKSONG CEREAL



I knew someone would do that.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm in Ireland right now. Something cool I learned: Frosted Flakes are called "Frosties" here, and there's a knockoff brand called Frosted Flakes


----------



## oath2order (Aug 9, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I just tried Krave since a lot of you posted about it.  It tastes pretty good, but it has no nutritional value, so I don't think I'll be getting it again.



Health nerd


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I just tried Krave since a lot of you posted about it.  It tastes pretty good, but it has no nutritional value, so I don't think I'll be getting it again.



That's why you mix it with healthier cereals!


----------



## helenxsarah (Aug 9, 2014)

I AM THE QUEEN OF COOKIE CRISP CEREAL. A friend of mine even has a box of it at her house especially for when I visit.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 10, 2014)

Cereal is seriously the best snack ever.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

I only like Lucky Charms and Sugar Crisp.


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Cereal? Who needs . . .. *All cereal are the same to me. Cereal is cereal. If I like it, I like it.*


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2014)

I rarely eat cereal to be honest. When I do though I'll go for grape nuts or raison brand or something with chocolate in it most of the time.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> Cereal is seriously the best snack ever.



It really is uwu
I can't eat in the morning, but I usually eat some in the afternoon. (My gag reflex in the morning is extremely sensitive. The smell of coffee/flowers/etc. can cause me to throw up.)


----------



## oath2order (Sep 11, 2014)

Jer said we need to keep this bumped.


----------



## matt (Sep 11, 2014)

DoNT try the asda wheat bisks weetabix they are flavorless and fall to bits. Stick with your original manufacturer


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 11, 2014)

Cereal killers are evil.. how dare they dare to kill the cereal of the world..


----------



## f11 (Sep 11, 2014)

Had Cinnamon chex today.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 11, 2014)

Generic brand cereal is okay, especially if it's blueberry


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 11, 2014)

Fruity Pebbles don't taste nearly as fruity now that I'm an adult. WHAT HAPPENED?! :'(


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 11, 2014)

Me liking cereal really depends on what kind it is. I like the chocolate ones like Reese's or Cookie Crisps because I can eat those by themselves. Back in high school my friend would bring a box of Cookie Crisp to share with our table group in our calculus class because it was at eight in the morning. (We were all had an immense dislike for our teacher so we needed something to cheer us up.) 

I don't think there's a type of cereal that I dislike actually. Except for maybe Lucky Charms. I'm not the biggest fan of those. The marshmallows aren't all that great.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

I like cinnamon toast crunch because..BECAUSE...

Its so crunchy..so cinnamony.....so yummy.....so....wonderful.

Dunno if they sell them all over. I went to Portland and replacing cinnamon toast crunch was frosted toast crunch ):


----------



## Edzers (Sep 11, 2014)

Lucky Charms. DELICIOUS


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 11, 2014)

These are a few of the unhealthy,sugar-laden cereals I remember from way back when.Crazy Cow made it's own chocolate milk.It had these little globules of dried chocolate mix that would turn your milk all chocolatey.Very unhealthy but very delicious.The Freakies toys were so heavily promoted that I was surprised they managed to include actual cereal in the box.But you could send for all seven Freakies for just 35 cents and a stamp...quite a smokin' deal.Smurf Berry Crunch....I used to imagine it was made from dehydrated Smurfs.I was a Gargamel fan.I loooved Jean LaFoot's Cinnamon Crunch.It was unusual for a cereal character villain to get his own cereal but there it was.


----------



## Improv (Sep 11, 2014)

i've been eating cheerios for the past 2 weeks idk why they're just in the cabinet 

i don't even like cheerios


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 11, 2014)

haven't eaten cereal in 3 months


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 11, 2014)

RetroT said:


> haven't eaten cereal in 3 months



:O


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

Frosted Flakes is best cereal, nuff said.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm eating Cheerios right now.


----------



## Selene (Sep 11, 2014)

I only eat corn or frosted flakes.. hehe


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

I had Froot Loops this morning 
It had been so long since I had Froot Loops, it was so good. 
I miss Fruity Pebbles... They're so goooood

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Smart Start is actually really good.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Sep 11, 2014)

I love frosted mini wheats but since I'm gluten intolerant, I can't eat it D: I also love Cheerios but can't eat those either

So I'm just sticking with my Corn Chex...I really wish Kellogg's Corn Flakes were gluten free those are great too


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 11, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> I love frosted mini wheats but since I'm gluten intolerant, I can't eat it D: I also love Cheerios but can't eat those either
> 
> So I'm just sticking with my Corn Chex...I really wish Kellogg's Corn Flakes were gluten free those are great too



I feel you....so much we can't eat.

I always feel bad when I turn people down, and I'm trying not to seem rude.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Sep 11, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> I feel you....so much we can't eat.
> 
> I always feel bad when I turn people down, and I'm trying not to seem rude.



Yeah  I'm actually finding a lot more stuff I can eat out, I have found some gf pizzerias (I'm in NYC) 

A lot of gf people are annoyed about Malt Flavoring in cereals (like corn flakes) because without it the cereal would be completely gluten free

I actually just saw gluten free rice krispies here's the site


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 11, 2014)

Cheerios and Strawberries

Or pick the marshmallows out of the Lucky Charms and eat them alone >.>


----------



## cinny (Sep 11, 2014)

I really love frosted flakes anddd cinnamon toast crunch <3


----------



## 00176 (Sep 11, 2014)

i wouldn't mind spending the rest of my life eating cereal

sadly, that would probably kill me :'((( don't want that, especially since my cereal choices consist of captain crunch, frosted flakes, and basically anything with an entire bag of sugar poured onto it

raisin bran is good as hell tho. damn


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a waffle-flavored cereal? 

Also: Do corn pops still exist?


----------



## Mariah (Sep 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Does anyone know if there is a waffle-flavored cereal?
> 
> Also: Do corn pops still exist?







And yes.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank'ee


----------



## Fawning (Sep 14, 2014)

Lucky Charms. I love them so much. They're sort of hard to get and expensive in England. America have such lovely fatty sugary delightful foods :'(


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 14, 2014)

Fawning said:


> Lucky Charms. I love them so much. They're sort of hard to get and expensive in England. America have such lovely fatty sugary delightful foods :'(



I'm in the same boat, except with Froot Loops. And I'm not talking about that disgusting UK variant- I'm talking about the real, true-blue American Froot Loops. That stuff's ambrosia to me!


----------



## Fawning (Sep 14, 2014)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I'm in the same boat, except with Froot Loops. And I'm not talking about that disgusting UK variant- I'm talking about the real, true-blue American Froot Loops. That stuff's ambrosia to me!



oh my god the UK version is disgusting, i feel your pain.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 14, 2014)

Fawning said:


> oh my god the UK version is disgusting, i feel your pain.



Yeah... thankfully, there's a Poundland near us that stocks small tubs of the USA version, so I hopefully won't have to suffer much more of that stuff.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

I've had Frosted Mini Wheats for 3 of the last 5 meals I've had the last 2 days...

No ragrets


----------



## azukitan (Sep 14, 2014)

My favorite cereal back in the day:






I don't eat cereal very much anymore.


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 14, 2014)

My favorite food ever.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 14, 2014)

I've been eating this a lot.






Also, monster cereal is out. Got myself a box of Count Chocula.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

I love all chocolate, sugary, and healthy cereals.  There's really no cereal I dislike. 
Cheerios have always stuck with me though ♥ And Kix were the best.



Nox said:


> I rarely eat cereal to be honest. When I do though I'll go for grape nuts or raison brand or something with chocolate in it most of the time.



Grape nuts are really good in Greek yogurt ahh ;;


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

I like Cheerios a lot. Mainly Honey Nut and peanut butter, but I like pretty much all of them.


----------



## f11 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


>


so let me get this straight:
rice krispies cereal was made into a cereal bar with marshmallows and then reduced back to cereal?


----------



## f11 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> so let me get this straight:
> rice krispies cereal was made into a cereal bar with marshmallows and then reduced back to cereal?


YES I LOVE IT AND TASTES SO GOOD GO BUY IT RIGHT NOW YOU WILL BE IN HEAVEN.


----------



## Neenuu (Sep 14, 2014)

I like eating cereal with chocolate milk.
Only certain kinds of cereal, though. Sometimes it turns out really gross.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> YES I LOVE IT AND TASTES SO GOOD GO BUY IT RIGHT NOW YOU WILL BE IN HEAVEN.


Crys they don't sell it where I live ;/


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Sep 15, 2014)

I loved eating chocolate flavored cereal when I was a kid. My favorite coco-puffs, I would sometimes mix a few into chocolate pudding. My parents didn't like it when I did that.
Other cereals I used to eat included honeycomb, fruit loops, and golden grahams.

Though now I like eating Honey Nut Cheerios and Quaker cinnamon oat squares.


----------



## hzl (Sep 15, 2014)

these are some of my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I also like fruit loops, lucky charms (b'cus they brought em out in the UK now woo) and cinnamon grahams (renamed to curiously cinnamon)


----------



## Fawning (Sep 15, 2014)

crunchy nuts just remind me of this:


----------



## Beardo (Sep 15, 2014)

I have become very specific when it comes to my cereal and/or milk needs. I won't eat any cereal without that milk right there because it is the best milk I have ever tasted. Seriously. (alsoitskindoftheonlymilki'llevenletnearmymouthoopssorrynotsorry)
And that ceral + that milk
Mmm

The granola is my cereal substitute.

Probably gonna go walk down the the store and get some Lucky Charms later. Yaaay


----------



## oath2order (Sep 16, 2014)

Cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Cinnamon toast crunch



What about it?


----------



## epona (Sep 20, 2014)

i've never really been a big cereal person and whenever i did eat cereal i always had it dry without milk but even after all these years i still have a little fixation with coco pops (coco puffs for all you filthy yanks) because my parents deemed them unhealthy and never bought them when i was younger and when i was in boarding school we only got coco pops once a week on tuesdays so if i'm ever in a hotel at the breakfast buffet i always get like 10 bowls of coco pops

but yeah crunchy nut is pretty good too


----------



## Cory (Sep 21, 2014)

my favorite


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 21, 2014)

I found Blueberry Wheats when shopping the other day, and they were amazing! There's lots of different fruit flavours for them, but they're basically shreddies with a fruit jam filling. Super delicious.


----------



## f11 (Sep 21, 2014)

Oatmeal sounds good rn


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> What about it?



It's _delicious_.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 21, 2014)

I've gone through my 2 mega boxes of Cheerios, and now I move onto Cookie Crisps. I'm very choosey with my cereal and I rarely eat the same thing twice unless I have no other choice.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 21, 2014)

I love all different kinds of cereal.my top three favorites are...

Fruit loops
Reese's puffs
Frosted flakes.

I go through a ton of cereal each week.I currently have about 30 boxes stored in my cupboards.They were on sale for $ 1.49 a box.I always stock up when they go on sale.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2014)

I had no cereal this morning


----------



## Cory (Sep 21, 2014)

I have been getting into LIFE cereal. It is really good!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2014)

Cory said:


> I have been getting into LIFE cereal. It is really good!



It's not that healthy for you considering how bland it is.  I think there are better options.


----------



## Cory (Sep 21, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> It's not that healthy for you considering how bland it is.  I think there are better options.



I have it with cinnamon. And do not judge me please or I will report you to the mods!!!


----------



## Trundle (Sep 21, 2014)

When I was away working this Summer I had Lucky Charms nearly every day. They were meh at first but I kinda just got used to them. I haven't tried any new cereals for quite awhile. Any suggestions?


----------



## Motte (Sep 21, 2014)

Haven't eaten cereal in ages, but I used to like Cheerios with sliced up banana + honey + cinnamon.


----------



## Cory (Sep 21, 2014)

Trundle said:


> When I was away working this Summer I had Lucky Charms nearly every day. They were meh at first but I kinda just got used to them. I haven't tried any new cereals for quite awhile. Any suggestions?


Cinnamon toast crunch is really good. And I buy boxes of lucky charms only for the marshmallows and throw out the rest and then later i have an only marshmallow cereal


----------



## oranje (Sep 24, 2014)

I like Special K Red Berry, Honey Nut Cheerios, and now this healthy cereal I got in Costo with pumpkin seeds and flax.  It sounds weird but it has enough sugar to keep me satisfied.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 24, 2014)

Fruity Pebbles will always be a guilty pleasure. So sugary, but soo gooood. 

Smart Start is a really good cereal and I also really like Rice Krispies. I know people add a lot to Rice Krispies, but I love them on their own.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 24, 2014)

The other day I was looking in the cupboard for a snack and found some cereal and it was 123 Sesame Street C is for cereal + S is for strawberry. I did eat some but i had less than half a cup of milk to eat it with. It's actually flavorless and taste nothing like strawberries.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 24, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> The other day I was looking in the cupboard for a snack and found some cereal and it was 123 Sesame Street C is for cereal + S is for strawberry. I did eat some but i had less than half a cup of milk to eat it with. It's actually flavorless and taste nothing like strawberries.



are sure it wasn't off...?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 25, 2014)

I had oatmeal today pls dont ban


----------



## Murray (Sep 25, 2014)

i had cheerios for breakfast (probs around lunchtime tbh) with some honey


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2014)

I just finished eating my gluten free rice krispies with a dash of sugar. So good


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

Ate nutri-grain and blegh the hard-ass pieces..why you gotta be in there mang ???? >:"(


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 25, 2014)

The store brand cereals are so much better than they used to be.I just finished off a box of Kroger Chocolate Toasted Oats and they were just as good as actual Cheerios....and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Comet (Sep 25, 2014)

During elementary school I would eat tons of Capt Crunch, Cinnamon Toast Crunch, and Fruity Pebbles. Why? Because I love sweets! I would go to the dentistry to get rid of several cavities on most of my molars!
In middle school I just stopped eating cereal and didn't eat much because I was going through some depression.
High school was when I jumped back into eating the most important meal of the day! I would enjoy Honey Bunches of Oats with almond milk and watch the news every morning before I left for classes. People told me that I sounded like a boring guy... But I liked it!
Now I'm in college and the dining commons have nothing but Cheerios, Raisin Bran, Pops, and Fruit Loops. I would just mix some Cheerios and Fruit Loops and eat those for breakfast.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 25, 2014)

I used to eat cereal quite a bit as a child but in my late child days and up, I've been eating less cereal. Unless it's something AMAZING (like Reese Puffs or Frosted Flakes), I'll just pass. I eat a full bowl and then I'm hungry again in 30 minutes. Not worth it. 

Most (not all!) cereals are not that good for you but they taste so darn good! XD


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 26, 2014)

To this day, I still love a breakfast of regular Cheerios and milk. I used to snack on them dry when I was in college, too.


----------



## Brad (Sep 26, 2014)

I just had two bowls of Fruit Loops for dinner. Feels good, man.


----------



## f11 (Sep 26, 2014)

Had like Pops in the first time in forever. Wasn't as good as I expected, but, nevertheless, it was good.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2014)

MY FAMILY HAS RAISIN BRAN YAAAS


----------



## en_1gma (Sep 26, 2014)

i rotate around cereals every two months or so, like when i get sick of it.

right now i usually have frosted cheerios or fruit loops.

the ones i like are cinnamon toast crunch, capt. crunch, fruit loops, and everyone's favorite, fruity pebbles.

it's kinda funny getting detailed about cereal lol


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

oatmeal is cereal too racist


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2015)

I got Krave for Christmas yaaas


----------



## Wing (Jan 9, 2015)

Chocolate Pillows are the best
I eat it as snacks sometimes without adding milk, but it's so good.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 9, 2015)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch is the best...Until you compare it to Peanut Butter Toast Crunch...


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

wow Jeremy actually made a Cereal thread and wants it to be mature....
roflmfao


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 9, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Cinnamon Toast Crunch is the best...Until you compare it to Peanut Butter Toast Crunch...


Nah, son. They brought the best version back.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 9, 2015)

MermaidSong said:


> Nah, son. They brought the best version back.



I was literally thinking of putting this down, but I forgot what it tasted like so I didn't want to lie about it.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 9, 2015)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I was literally thinking of putting this down, but I forgot what it tasted like so I didn't want to lie about it.


It tastes like syrupy memories.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 9, 2015)

I love Krave. And Cookie Crisp. And Cinnamon Grahams.


But I will eat just about any kind of cereal, except tasteless muesli and fruit bran stuff.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm trying to only eat healthy cereal like multi-grain Cheerios, but sometimes I just get a craving for something sugary and fattening. Even if multi-grain Cheerios taste surprisingly good, I still cave in to those cravings and always feel bad about it later.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 9, 2015)

I've always been eating cereals since I was very young. Even though some people would consider that childish, it didn't stopped me from eating those even during my adulthood. They're pretty much the quickest way to make a breakfast effortlessly, while providing enough to satisfy my hunger as long as lunchtime isn't more than 4 hours away.

I liked a lot of cereals, and I don't remember a single one that I really dislike. I even got to taste ones of the rarer cereals, like the Kellogg's seemingly discontinued cereal Disney Mickey's Magix. It tasted more like of an improved Lucky Charms, and turns the milk into light blue. Too bad it stopped to appear in Canada sometimes after 2005-2006, at least in my province. I feel like that one could give General Mills a run of its money.
Other cereals I got to taste are: Corn Flakes, Frosted Flakes, Fruit Loops, Corn Pop, Special K, Rice Krispies, Krave, Mini-Wheats, Muslix, Two Scoops Raisin Bran, Honey Nut Cherrios, Lucky Charms, Fruity Pebbles, Honeycomb, French Toast Crunch, Nesquik, and a few variations of Oatmeal Crisp (not a heated cereal). Whew, that's a lot!


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 9, 2015)

i like cheerios


----------



## Gabby (Jan 9, 2015)

I could never get into cereal because I hate that it gets soggy, and for whatever reason I can't get my head around eating it quickly.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow half of these cereals I've never even heard of ; ~ ; the names sound really delicious 
Gimme some ; ~ ; They don't even sell in Australia


----------



## Marii (Jan 9, 2015)

the only cereal i have in my house right now is a box of honey nut cheerios that are probably stale
i am sad


----------



## Amichann (Jan 9, 2015)

My mom always buys the _loser cereal_ in which one has to add their _own sugar_...I'm a busy person and I don't got time for that.


----------



## Princess Macaron (Jan 9, 2015)

I really love Lucky Charms and Count Chocula, but lately I've been eating Frosted Mini Wheats bc dat fiber :c


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 9, 2015)

The only cereal I like with milk is cocoa puffs.

I'm so bad I just eat the marshmallows in the lucky charms.


----------



## asuka (Jan 9, 2015)

waffle crisp a best


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

I could live on cereal


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2015)

jer told me to rebump this.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm surprised this needed bumping. Cereal is love. Cereal is life.


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 13, 2015)

Lucky charms of Frosted flakes are the only kind of cereal I'll ever eat really.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 13, 2015)

I typically eat healthy cereals, but I really love the sugary stuff like Captain Crunch, Reese's Puffs, and Golden Grahams.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 13, 2015)

Amichann said:


> My mom always buys the _loser cereal_ in which one has to add their _own sugar_...I'm a busy person and I don't got time for that.



I didn't know that was a thing.



oath2order said:


> jer told me to rebump this.


No I didn't.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 13, 2015)

i like rice chex cereal but they changed it to gluten free or smth now and this is the reason why im sad


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i like rice chex cereal but they changed it to gluten free or smth now and this is the reason why im sad



Rice doesn't have gluten in it


----------



## lazuli (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Rice doesn't have gluten in it



THEY DID SOMETHING TO IT AND IT UPSETS ME


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 13, 2015)

My grocery stores finally got french toast crunch back! It is every bit as tasty as I remembered.


----------



## Aizu (Feb 13, 2015)

I love Fruit Loops xD But the ones they sell in the UK aren't as sugary as those sold in the States ; nn ; I really like sugary cereal
 > o <


----------



## CR33P (Feb 13, 2015)

is there such thing as matcha cereal?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Count Chocula is a good cereal


----------



## toxapex (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh, I was in Ireland over the summer and idk if I already posted here but

Yes, Weetos are as good as I remember


----------



## lazuli (Feb 15, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Rice doesn't have gluten in it



what the hell do you call THIS then


----------



## UnknownSender (Feb 15, 2015)

Shreddies, awyis.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

I've eaten over 15 bowls of Lucky Charms in the past 48 hours 

Help me


----------



## Cory (Feb 23, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I've eaten over 15 bowls of Lucky Charms in the past 48 hours
> 
> Help me



your poop will be green because of too many lucky charms so dont freak out


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

Cory said:


> your poop will be green because of too many lucky charms so dont freak out



fuccckk

I'm going back for another bowl now


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

Beardo said:


> fuccckk
> 
> I'm going back for another bowl now



lucky charms are da bomb


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 23, 2015)

Beardo said:


> fuccckk
> 
> I'm going back for another bowl now



_PUT DOWN THE SPOON AND SLOWLY STEP AWAY FROM THE BOWL!_


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 23, 2015)

I love Life and Cracklin Oat Bran, they are really good cereals.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 24, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> I have to say, I really do like rice crispies, cocoa pops and sugar puffs.-snip-


This This and even more this.


----------



## bmcinvaille (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep Captain Crunch all the way.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 24, 2015)

If cereal were a little less expensive I'd probably eat it for just about every meal tbh


----------



## n64king (Feb 24, 2015)

Speaking of cereal my bf once at so much cookie crisp he farted and blanketed the room with cookie crisp smells it was horrid I vacated the apt.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

My favorite cereal is most definitely Lucky Charms. They just taste soooo good! I don't know if it's the actual cereal, the marshmallows or both combined. They just taste delightful.

My other favorites include: Fruity Pebbles, Cocoa Pebbles, I forgot what this cereal is called but they're shaped like little waffles and they taste like syrup, Cocoa Pebbles, and... I think that's it.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 24, 2015)

I've said all I have to say here for the time being, but can I just say I'm so happy this thread is active again and more people are becoming aware of the varied, sophisticated tastes of breakfast cereal


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 24, 2015)

Sometimes I dream about eating Cr?onchy Stars again.  Who wouldn't want to eat cinnamon stars made by the Swedish Chef?!


----------



## Joy (Feb 25, 2015)

Oooo I likeee Cinnamon Toast Crunch, Special K w/ stawberries, Honey Nut Cheerios, aaaanndd Frosted Flakes.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Feb 25, 2015)

I eat cereal without milk. I don't eat it that much though.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

My friends all now hate Special K Red Berries because I bought a box and hated it. I asked them a few times if any of them wanted it and now I just ask if they want it for the lolz. If you even say Red Berries they get super angry. 

I still have the box... It's been like a month. It's nasty.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 25, 2015)

i'm so boring, i eat special k xD but i love these:




- - - Post Merge - - -

oh! and target used to sell this really good chocolate hazelnut biscotti granola that i ate as cereal


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 26, 2015)

Cerea is called cornflakes where I live.. Anyway my favourite type is 



I love frosties too


----------



## Beardo (Feb 26, 2015)

My mom bought me the Whole Foods equivalent of Lucky Charms, and they're actually really good. I'm going to get a bowl now.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 26, 2015)

I just ate like half a box of peanut butter captain crunch for breakfast so there's that


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2016)

I love crunchy raisin bran now oh my god it's so good

Tom said I could bump this


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2016)

I love crunchy raisin bran now oh my god it's so good

Tom said I could bump this


----------



## Mariah (Nov 7, 2016)

Best cereal.


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 7, 2016)

MisterEnigma said:


> I hate cereal which is why I chose to become a cereal killer.
> 
> _...I'm so sorry.
> _



PUN!!!!! *explodes*


----------



## seliph (Nov 8, 2016)

REESES MOTHER ****ING PUFFS but I can never have them since we have a deathly peanut allergy in my house.

Other than that I really like Maple Nut Oatmeal Crisp, Rice Krispies, and Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## Dim (Nov 8, 2016)

Al Gore cause he's super cereal

I rarely eat cereal but I usually eat Raisin Bran


----------



## Heyden (Nov 8, 2016)

i dont really eat cereal that often but i love this stuff;


----------



## Chicha (Nov 8, 2016)

Frosted Flakes are more than good, they're grrrreat! They're so yummy. <3

I also like Cocoa Pebbles, Corn Pops (I like them best without milk as a snack), and Cap'n Crunch.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 8, 2016)

My go to cereal is Cinnamon Toast Crunch at the moment. I want to see if I can get Fruity Pebbles sometime in the near future, because I really liked those.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2016)

reeses puffs, corn pops, raisin bran, frosted flakes, honey smacks, honey nut cheerios, pretty much any sweet cereals


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 8, 2016)

I can never pick a favorite...I just buy the assortment of single serve boxed cereal ^-^ those are the best! You don't even need a bowl you can pour the milk right inside the box~


----------



## lutrea (Nov 8, 2016)

Honey Bunches of Oats has been my favorite cereal since I was like, 7!
I occasionally have it, though. It can be kinda expensive!
I usually have the generic version of Raisin Bran at my local grocery store.
It has oats, granola, raisins, and good corn flakes in it. c:
They are the kind of corn flakes that are in the Special K cereals!
So I usually get that because it's cheaper but still good.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 8, 2016)

Are Captain Crunch still around? Haven't seen it since I was a kid.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 8, 2016)

i prefer just plain rice krispies or honey nut cheerios. I never add extra sugar to my cereal


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2016)

i like cereal
idk what the ones i eat for breakfast would be called in english tho
but theyre good


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 8, 2016)

oh yeah i have a story about cereal. This happened pretty recently too 

So one day I was really craving cereal for some reason. It's was like a whole year since I actually had some and I noticed we had some old cereal. ok So this cereal was really old (like maybe a 2 years) but it looked, tasted, and smelled fine so I was like "ehh why not?" Anyways I poured it into a bowl along with some milk and I was eating it with no problem whatsoever until I looked down at the  spoonful I was about to put into my mouth. There was the white clump and if I had to guess what it was I think it was like a spider web/nest or something (it looked exactly like one of those clumps of spider webs that you find on old clothing and it was stringy). I just dumped my bowl of cereal down the drain and felt really weird after that lol


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

Lucky Charms will always be my fave. Those tiny marshmallows are a delicacy. When I was a kid, I would sneak into the kitchen, take the box of Lucky Charms, and pick out all the marshmallows and eat them.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Nov 8, 2016)

I eat special k (and other off brand variants)
just the nice oaty bran flake crossbreed and freeze dried strawberries make it so nice! Otherwise I'll eat Golden nuggets, or Cookie Crisp. yum.


----------



## Goby (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm eating plain old cheerios right now, straight out of the box.


----------



## AppleCracker (Nov 8, 2016)

I like every cereal that isn't candy tbh


----------



## chaicow (Nov 8, 2016)

I like cereal. I eat cereal very often for breakfast. I have cereal for snack too sometimes. I don't like to eat cereal with milk though. I prefer it dry because I don't like eating wet/soggy cereal. I also don't like sweet cereal. I like plain cereals like corn flakes and cheerios. People think that I eat cereal weirdly since I don't like sweet cereal and I don't like cereal with milk. I also don't like how the milk turns sweet after putting it in sweet cereal. Sweet milk isn't something that I find appealing especially if there is cereal in it. I don't like eating cereal with a spoon. Since i don't eat cereal with milk, I see no problem with eating cereal with my hands. I don't shovel it in so I eat it like i would with any other finger food. My parents have a problem with this though but I don't care. I can eat cereal in any way that I want to.


----------



## ellsieotter (Nov 8, 2016)

captain crunch is soo good. I used to eat it all the time as a kid, and I also really like coco krispies and count chocula!! I don't buy those type of cereals anymore though and usually stick to honey nut cheerios, special k, or honey bunches of oats


----------



## Koopa K (Nov 9, 2016)

I like Cinnamon Toast Crunch and Puffins. I'm not sorry.

Also, oatmeal is disgusting.


----------



## frio hur (Nov 9, 2016)

^ omg puffins cereal <3


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2016)

coco pops are so. good. i also really like this other cereal that's basically chovolate flavoured shreddies but i can't remember the name of it because it's been so long since i last had it.

does weetabix count as oatmeal tho? because chocolate weetabix is another favourite of mine, especially if it's with bananas as well as milk.

it's just such a shame that my mum hardly ever gets any of my favourite cereals, and instead usually gets ones like craze (which is basically a cheap rip-off of krave that... actually tastes better than krave imo. it's nowhere near as good as any of my favourites tho).


----------



## Invisible again (Nov 9, 2016)

I personally prefer Honeycomb cereal. c:


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 12, 2016)

Koopa K said:


> I like Cinnamon Toast Crunch and Puffins. I'm not sorry.
> 
> Also, oatmeal is disgusting.



Oatmeal is the worst! I can't eat it. The texture grosses me out.

I like dry cereal. I like a lot of cereals, my favorite is probably honey nut Cheerios though. I don't like Trix anymore. I swear, they've changed it since I was little and now it's just weird.


----------



## Flare (Nov 12, 2016)

I remember Trix was a solid color like red,blue,orange... etc.
Things change... and I'm just 15!


----------



## Piezahummy (Nov 12, 2016)

That Nestle-rabbit-cereal ( Nesquick or something like that ) are so good . Also , when your poor milk on them , they float , not sink . So when you finish the cereals , you have a lot of milk left in the bowl . And it has a chocolate flavour to it . 
Also , Lion cereals are amazing ! I love them , but unfortunately I don't get to eat them a lot ...


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2016)

omg Cinnamon Toast Crunch is my fav <3

also fruity pebbles but i never get to eat it ughh


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 12, 2016)

I like honey bunches of oats (the one with the slices of almonds in it), Cinnamon Toast Crunch, and Cookie Crisp!


----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2016)

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes are the best
Lovely with really cold milk <3


----------



## ashlif (Nov 12, 2016)

Cinnamon-toast-crunch is my favorite cereal. Love with it milk. :3


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 12, 2016)

cinnamon toast crunch is so good but the cinnamon dust always gets in the bowl and it makes me wanna die
also i hate how u have to eat cereal fast or it gets soggy i can't have that negativity in my life


----------



## alesha (Nov 12, 2016)

I like shreddies ._.
Also, I hate fruit loops! Apparently they taste different in different places so don't argue if you haven't ate them in Britain. 
I've found spiders in my coco pops multiple times.
Toffee crisp cereal is the BEST! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



ashlif said:


> Cinnamon-toast-crunch is my favorite cereal. Love with it milk. :3


We don't have it anywhere near where we live

- - - Post Merge - - -

 sugar puffs! I haven't had them in years!


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 12, 2016)

I really like nesquik cereal or cinnamon toast crunch! But I don't really eat cereal much anymore. Even if I did I don't think I'd put milk in it.


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 13, 2016)

I've been eating rice krispies (the plain ones) with a LITTLE pour of milk. Then I add a spoonful of sugar. It's thick but the cereal is soft because of the milk. SOOO good. You should try it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like it soggy for some reason..


----------



## tumut (Nov 13, 2016)

I love peanut butter puffins.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 15, 2016)

cereal is fuccn lit. i like reese's puffs bc diabetes


----------



## coffee-cream (Nov 15, 2016)

Krave is best cereal.


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

Trix or Cinnamon Toast Crunch are my favorite...
Remember I mixed Cinnamon Toast Crunch with Lucky Charms when I was younger XD.


----------



## Cailey (Nov 15, 2016)

cinnamon toast crunch for sure.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 1, 2018)

I've recently moved to Rice Krispies and Cinnamon Toast Crunch. However I am curious if anyone could weigh in on a topic I've had on my mind recently.

Is a Poptart crushed up and put in milk considered cereal? Why or not why not?


----------



## mitfy (Apr 1, 2018)

no because that's not its intended use


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 1, 2018)

i love Krave and Frosted Flakes.

i'd expect a lot of people to like cinnamon toast crunch. honestly, to me, it's too sugary and cinnamon-covered to the point where i don't like it.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 1, 2018)

mitfy said:


> no because that's not its intended use



Well you could argue that if I intend to use it that way, that would be its intended use.


----------



## mitfy (Apr 1, 2018)

hm, true, but the product's intended use. 

if you wanted a pop tarts cereal.....


----------



## Lightning Energy (Apr 1, 2018)

I've been really into Honey Nut Cheerios and Cocoa Puffs lately, though I enjoy several other kinds. I tend to be more partial to General Mills brands than Kellogg's, though...


----------



## duckykate (Apr 1, 2018)

i love strawberry oatmeal


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 1, 2018)

i like knockoff coco pops and rice krispies (Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm) but i also like something called choco pillows theyre nice
i dont eat much cereal though it usually gets boring to me after a few days


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 1, 2018)

Honeynut cheerios. Gotta stay true to the classics, plus they're sweet but still healthy (or at least they give you the illusion of eating healthily)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2018)

those oat pillows whatever their int'l name is is a+ with milk. i also liked cheerios, although not the sweeter candy ones lol


----------



## dedenne (Apr 3, 2018)

cereal is disgusting sorry 

but honey cheerios are nice ig


----------



## mitfy (Apr 3, 2018)

i love cereal and i basically only eat krave anymore. idek why it's like the only cereal i eat now though.
but i love all the sugary stuff i used to eat as a kid too, mmmm


----------



## John Wick (Apr 3, 2018)

I like most kinds of muesli. 

I loved Fruit Loops as a kid, and Honey Smacks.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 3, 2018)

I generally like Frosted Flakes, Cocoa Pebbles, Honey Bunches of Oats, Corn Pops (more as a snack than with milk), and Capt'n Crunch. I don't always eat cereal, though. I'll get bored if I eat it too many days in a row. I also like oatmeal.


----------



## pique (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't like any kind of cereal, oopsies. It's just not my thing to eat something like that right after I wake up. I guess cereal isn't my thing. _*Oatmeal, however...*_


----------



## softbuck (Apr 4, 2018)

i love overly sweet cereals! i love fruity pebbles, lucky charms, those chocolate frosted mini wheats, double chocolate krave...so yummy


----------



## cornimer (Apr 4, 2018)

I eat cereal every day for breakfast. I alternate between Cheerios, Special K, and this Kashi cinnamon one


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 4, 2018)

alright guys last night I bought cinnamon toast crunch mini wheats has anyone had those before??

I usually don't eat much cereal, I eat the healthier kinds if I do or the occasional bowl of berry berry kix, but these caught my eye!! 

I miss fruity pebbles tho


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 4, 2018)

I love cereal, especially the sugary ones. My faves are....

Fruit Loops
Frosted Flakes
Cocoa Pebbles


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 6, 2018)

I've never been a fan of cereal to be honest.
Lately I went through a phase of eating Nesquik cereal, but honestly that's the most cereal I've eaten in my entire life lol.
I don't mind muesli occasionally.
I'm more of toast person I guess


----------



## Cailey (Apr 9, 2018)

Love me some Cinnamon Toast Crunch c:


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 9, 2018)

Krave double chocolate... They don't put in much actual chocolate inside, but it's so good... I love frosted mini wheats as well


----------



## SpookyMemes (Apr 9, 2018)

Favorite cereal used to be Cinnamon Toast Crunch. But I hate how after awhile it gets soggy and eating the toast when it's basically a milk sponge makes me want to puke...

so I switched to Cap'n Crunch!! the berry one is the best


----------



## Bcat (Apr 9, 2018)

why is this thread back from the dead...
oh well

CINNAMON. FROSTED. FLAKES.

best cereal. hands down. end of story. sorry I don't make the rules.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 9, 2018)

i like dumping tons of honey into a bowl of chocolate cheerios and milk


----------



## darlingplease (Apr 10, 2018)

I like to buy a box of honey nut cheerios, open them up, then leave it open for a month or two, then come back and eat them when they are stale and extra crunchy


----------



## Weiland (Apr 11, 2018)

I miss MrRepzion's cereal-eating videos. ;-;


----------



## namiieco (Apr 12, 2018)

i have found a new love for knock-off waitrose cheerios
less sugar, more healthy but they still taste good


----------



## betta (Apr 15, 2018)

nesquik my dude


----------

